# Keeping my fig newtons close by



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Morning guys,

Being too close to my 1st MTB race and speaking with a privateer at Snowshoe last weekend, he recommended fig newtons for my source of carbs for fueling during the race. I've been using them on the hour long spin-bike intervals I do as well as this past weekends 20 miler I put in. Only thing is, I only have a LEATT hydration pack which works good for water, but carrying the fig newtons, not so much. I have to stop, get off the bike, undo the hydration pack, take it off, unzip the pocket remove the fig newtons and then reverse the order. Its like 4 or so minutes. I have to be able to somehow put my small snacks within reach as I ride.

I need some ideas PLEASE.

Thanks

Sid


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm sure you can come up with an alternate way of carrying them. Wear shorts with pockets? Top tube bag? I use Hammer Perpetuem for long rides, mixed thick in a 4oz Hammer flask, and put them in my back pocket of my jersey. It's easy to grab one, take 2 big gulps, put back with no slowing down on a smooth section of trail.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jersey pocket

Maybe a triathlon feed bag on the top tube. Am I remembering those being called bento boxes?

EDIT: yep:









Aero E-Pack


Top tube mounted pack mounts behind the stem and tapers to the top tube to help smooth airflow. Large capacity recommended for longer multi-sport events. Installs using direct mount top tube bosses on compatible bikes or three bottom Velcro straps and two front elastic straps to optimize...




profile-design.com


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Fig Newtons are perfect riding food.
In the back pocket for easy access.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Consider bike bags called "feed" or "tank" bags.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

cityjackit said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> Being too close to my 1st MTB race and speaking with a privateer at Snowshoe last weekend, he recommended fig newtons for my source of carbs for fueling during the race. I've been using them on the hour long spin-bike intervals I do as well as this past weekends 20 miler I put in. Only thing is, I only have a LEATT hydration pack which works good for water, but carrying the fig newtons, not so much. I have to stop, get off the bike, undo the hydration pack, take it off, unzip the pocket remove the fig newtons and then reverse the order. Its like 4 or so minutes. I have to be able to somehow put my small snacks within reach as I ride.
> 
> ...


Mini Snickers bars work well for me. I put a couple under the leg elastic of my shorts and they get nice and softened up. Rip em open and munch 'em down. Blend of carbs and protein.

Also, you need to "practice" race nutrition. Don't try to use a new product the day of an event. You'll regret it. Practice eating/drinking and experiment with different products to see what agrees with you best. It's more of a challenge with an endurance event (4+ hours or so) where you'll definitely need to eat.


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Its a 50K so Im hoping to complete the 30 miles in less than 3 hours. That top tube bag looks good.

Have a great day


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

You need a Swoob Racerback


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

My choice? Brunette or blonde? Free shipping right?


----------



## chipolopolo (Dec 29, 2008)

I have found that the bars take too long to get metabolized during events and can cause stomach distress. On long endurance stuff, I think they are great. I prefer Natures Kitchen bars but the Fig Newtons are good as well. For short single day stuff like a road Interval, sweet spot or V02 workout or MTB event, I use a SIS gels. The reason I prefer them is simple, they are "wet" enough that you don't need to wash them down with water to get them in and begin working. Time in the system to begin working is a really big factor to consider. Caffeine intake is also important for power increases. The SIS gels come in non-caffeinated and several levels of caffeinated, up to 150gr per gel. SIS also has a Card/electrolyte powder. I prefer Skratch over it. Its to "heavy tasting" But I believe it has 37 gr of carbs per 2 scoops which combined with a couple 22gr gels per hour will give you the 80-100 gr per hour you (at least I ) need.






Watch this. Its extremely interesting and you will learn from it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

r-rocket said:


> You need a Swoob Racerback


I don't recall ever wanting to BE a cell phone but that sure looks comfy!


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

chipolopolo said:


> I have found that the bars take too long to get metabolized during events and can cause stomach distress. On long endurance stuff, I think they are great. I prefer Natures Kitchen bars but the Fig Newtons are good as well. For short single day stuff like a road Interval, sweet spot or V02 workout or MTB event, I use a SIS gels. The reason I prefer them is simple, they are "wet" enough that you don't need to wash them down with water to get them in and begin working. Time in the system to begin working is a really big factor to consider. Caffeine intake is also important for power increases. The SIS gels come in non-caffeinated and several levels of caffeinated, up to 150gr per gel. SIS also has a Card/electrolyte powder. I prefer Skratch over it. Its to "heavy tasting" But I believe it has 37 gr of carbs per 2 scoops which combined with a couple 22gr gels per hour will give you the 80-100 gr per hour you (at least I ) need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chip. I'm going to watch this for breakfast tomorrow in the office.

You are correct in that I have to keep dwelling up saliva to get the fig newtons down. I have no idea how long until they help me after getting them down. My 50K XC race is Oct 16th. To be honest, I'm afraid to start experimenting with gels at this point. Can you recommend something from SIS and I'll try it this coming Saturday or Sunday? When should I ingest the caffeine gel?

Thanks

Sid


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cityjackit said:


> When should I ingest the caffeine gel?


My 1st gel is usually caffeinated. It keeps the morning's double espresso in the right gear


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> My 1st gel is usually caffeinated. It keeps the morning's double espresso in the right gear


Interesting. Don't you have to take a leak with all that caffeine?


----------



## chipolopolo (Dec 29, 2008)

cityjackit said:


> Thanks Chip. I'm going to watch this for breakfast tomorrow in the office.
> 
> You are correct in that I have to keep dwelling up saliva to get the fig newtons down. I have no idea how long until they help me after getting them down. My 50K XC race is Oct 16th. To be honest, I'm afraid to start experimenting with gels at this point. Can you recommend something from SIS and I'll try it this coming Saturday or Sunday? When should I ingest the caffeine gel?
> 
> ...












Here's the two I use. The Orange on in non-caffeinated the berry has 75mg of Caffeine. That's a lot for me. I tend to do a caffeinated one when the fatigue starts. It snaps me back and I usually only need one. 

Personally, I believe keeping up with ingesting carbs makes the difference. 80-100gr an hour. Once you watch the video, you'll see that you really cannot take in to many carbs. 60gr of carbs will convert to 100 watts of pedaling for one hour. 100 Watts is a light spin. The limiting factor is your stomach. Mine is trained to accept pretty much whatever I put in it. These gel pack are twice the size of a Gu. They are because they have adequate liquid in them to not have to follow with water.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cityjackit said:


> Thanks Chip. I'm going to watch this for breakfast tomorrow in the office.
> 
> You are correct in that I have to keep dwelling up saliva to get the fig newtons down. I have no idea how long until they help me after getting them down. My 50K XC race is Oct 16th. To be honest, I'm afraid to start experimenting with gels at this point. Can you recommend something from SIS and I'll try it this coming Saturday or Sunday? When should I ingest the caffeine gel?
> 
> ...




Fig Newtons are good fuel but can be hard to get down during a race situation. For me gels are best and the easiest way to eat them is by using a mini-flask. The gu one is the best I've seen & used and I also happen to like their Roctane gel best too.











It might be a little late to experiment but if you're fairly adaptable like me it might not. Little things like not having to open a package or properly dispose of empty gel packets is huge when you're redlining. The flask holds up to 6 gel packs, gives a quick energy jolt that lasts and is an easy one handed operation while moving on the bike. Maybe worth considering.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

r-rocket said:


> You need a Swoob Racerback


In our unjust society, it has been perfectly acceptable for my wife and daughter to wear and steal my clothing. I've asked them about doing the same and got "don't you dare" and "better not leave the house".


----------



## cityjackit (May 13, 2015)

chipolopolo said:


> I have found that the bars take too long to get metabolized during events and can cause stomach distress. On long endurance stuff, I think they are great. I prefer Natures Kitchen bars but the Fig Newtons are good as well. For short single day stuff like a road Interval, sweet spot or V02 workout or MTB event, I use a SIS gels. The reason I prefer them is simple, they are "wet" enough that you don't need to wash them down with water to get them in and begin working. Time in the system to begin working is a really big factor to consider. Caffeine intake is also important for power increases. The SIS gels come in non-caffeinated and several levels of caffeinated, up to 150gr per gel. SIS also has a Card/electrolyte powder. I prefer Skratch over it. Its to "heavy tasting" But I believe it has 37 gr of carbs per 2 scoops which combined with a couple 22gr gels per hour will give you the 80-100 gr per hour you (at least I ) need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that was good. Perfect listen on the way in to work this morning. Thank YOU


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Race day nutrition is different for me from regular riding nutrition. With race day, I usually will drink coffee in the morning, plus have a light breakfast like toast with some jelly just to get something in my stomach so I don't get sick when I start taking in gels. The GU gels are really easy to digest, easy to slip under the elastic leg band of my bibs and I like the Stinger Waffles. For little bites I like the Skratch Labs gel blocks.. For drink I like Hammer. Rides over 2 hours I use the Perpetuem mixed in a large water bottle along with bite size peanut butter/jelly sandwich bites.


----------

